#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Books on Project Management

## bzbipin

Hi,



Any body having copy of following books:

1) Integrated engineering/construction projects: proposal to completion by Edward Dansker
2) Construction jobsite management by William R Mincks & Hal Johnston

Regards

bzbipinSee More: Books on Project Management

----------


## lakr

Can any body get me the link for the below book:

"Projects" 7e by Prasanna Chandra

----------


## kokozz

I nees this book please i m new in this domain please send me url at lateremrabah@gmail.com thx.

----------


## Nabilia

A Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge: (Pmbok Guide) 2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Project Management Experience and Knowledge Self-Assessment Manual (Cases in Project and Program Management Series)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Construction Management JumpStart: Second Edition, The Best First Step Toward a Career in Construction Management
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Construction Management in Practice, 2nd edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Construction Management: New Directions
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Dispute Resolution in Construction Management
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Construction Management: Subcontractor Scopes of Work 2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Many thanks Mr. Nabilia




> Construction Management: Subcontractor Scopes of Work 2009
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank you very much

----------


## roberifin

many thanks you have been a great help

See More: Books on Project Management

----------


## juancr2011cr

Anybody has the "Construction Extension to the PMBOK Guide"? I will apreciate your help, Thanks a lot.

----------


## Engr Ordona

Thank you very much for this posts Mr.Nabilia.

----------


## quaytit

many thanks you have been a great help and sharing

----------


## smehri

Hi,
Can anyone give me the download link for below mentioned book?
_The Hitchhiker's Guide to Manufacturing Operations Management: ISA 95 Best Practices Book 1.0 [Paperback]_ 
Paresh Dalwalla (Author)
If its possible, please send the link to my email s.mehri@gmail.com
Many thanks
Mehri

----------

